# Honda "HSS1328ATD" build.



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello,

In this thread, I'll be detailing the "build" (really just a swap of a few parts and components between two different models HSS1332ATD and HSS928). 

I want to have the extra power of the GX390 engine combined with the mobility and ease of use of the 28" auger housing.

The reason I'm starting with an HSS1332ATD (and I strongly suggest to follow my route if anyone wants an "HSS1328ATD") is to be able to retain the auger protection system, hour meter, dual articulated chute, 12v turn key electric start and larger battery.

I am going to install a 28" auger housing, side skid shoes, scraper bar and its corresponding augers.

Impeller, pipe joint and augers are going to get grease fittings installed.

This is what I am starting with 



















Using a 10mm socket and a ratchet remove 6 bolts.




























Disconnect the electrical connector by pushing down the tab in the center and remove the cover.










If anything else is added to it I'll be updating it.

Pictures will be uploaded in a few days.

:blowerhug:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

For photo testing purposes, can anyone see the photo in the first post in this thread? the photo right after "This is what I am starting with" ?

thanks,
Scot


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

sscotsman said:


> For photo testing purposes, can anyone see the photo in the first post in this thread? the photo right after "This is what I am starting with" ?
> 
> thanks,
> Scot


No i can not see the photo

Sent fra min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

No, no photo


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I see GoogleDrive did not work as I thought it would (only I can see the picture).

I'm looking into photo-hosting options (including hosting my own pictures). 

I'll post updates here and on my other thread http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblowerforums-lounge/118393-what-use-pictures-host.html once I figure out how to do it (I want pictures in the text and not links or thumbnail attachments)

:emoticon-object-028


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Can anyone see 2 pictures on my first post.....?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Could any member please tell me if you can see the 2 pictures that I uploaded recently? Thanks.


----------



## Kjf71 (Dec 11, 2016)

I see the 2 pictures in your first post


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Can anyone see 2 pictures on my first post.....?


yes. they look great.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Subscribed!

And any man who brings his snowblower inside the house should automatically be made a member of the Snowblower Enthusiast Hall of Fame


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

YSHSfan said:


> Could any member please tell me if you can see the 2 pictures that I uploaded recently? Thanks.


Yes, the pictures are showing. Great looking machine.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

I can start to work on the write up as I found a way (that is confirmed to work) to upload pictures the way I want (I'll be using SmugMug as a picture host).


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

YSHSfan, You aren't married are you LOL Looks like you have a snowblower on a kitchen floor LOL Not married now but I think my girlfriend would kill me although I don't think it would surprise her in the least????? She already calls the snowblowers my girlfriends........


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Dauntae said:


> YSHSfan, You aren't married are you LOL Looks like you have a snowblower on a kitchen floor LOL Not married now but I think my girlfriend would kill me although I don't think it would surprise her in the least????? She already calls the snowblowers my girlfriends........


:icon-hgtg:
Good guess....!

My garage has considerable humidity (and is full :grin. I don't want my two new machines (Honda and Yamaha) to be exposed to it. 
I had to remove the auger housing to bring it inside (It won't fit through the door), that is part of the reason why I want a 28" auger housing on it....!!!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks like I'll be able to finally get back to finish my 'HSS1328ATD' project :blush:.


It's likely going to get an auger housing extension, heated hand grips and extra lights


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Looks like I'll be able to finally get back to finish my 'HSS1328ATD' project :blush:.
> 
> 
> It's likely going to get an auger housing extension, heated hand grips and extra lights


great this is much more complicated than doing this on the old HS models.


----------



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

Seems like a good idea, I like the idea of the dual chute and auger protection/hour meter on the HSS928. Sounds like this is going to be an expensive swap. Do you plan to keep the 928 and leftover parts after the swap of parts to the HSS1332?


----------

